

Good Design Is as Little Design as Possible - jkoschei
http://theindustry.cc/2015/07/13/good-design-is-as-little-design-as-possible/

======
abakker
I'm pretty frustrated by the notion that design = minimalism. There is a time
and a place for minimal design, but I don't believe that everything has to be
that way. sure, minimalism is great in a marketing landing page, but in a
house? in a car? Decoration is a key area of expression for a maker or
builder, and not everything must be of purely functional purpose. Looking good
is a legitimate purpose, also.

And, on digital devices, I think we've gone too far toward minimal with ultra-
thin fonts, buttons with no indication of whether they are actual buttons,
buttons that don't show whether they're pressed (the shift key on iOS), etc.
there is a point when "minimal" becomes "too little", rather than "as little
as possible".

------
ascotan
1 button mouse ftw!

